# Aluminium Foil Light Socket



## Know A Little (Sep 29, 2013)

Very easy REPLACE the damaged socket or get a new fixture, PROBLEM SOLVED.

This is a Jerry Rig, a good short term fix not a long term solution.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You can reach inside and pull the tab forward a bit and not to have to use the foil.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Ugh, I've seen that trick a few times. It's great fun for whoever unscrews the bulb and causes the foil to move and bridge the socket.

Turn the power off, make sure the power is off, and fish that foil out of there with a pair of tweezers or something.

Use a small screwdriver or bent wire to pry up the little spring tab at the bottom of the socket a bit so that it will make contact better. If the tab can't be pried up, replace the socket. If the socket can't be replaced, replace the fixture.

While you're at it, replace the electrician.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to give McSteve infinite "thanks" for his response, especially the last line.


Actually though, I can't say I have ever seen an electrician do something this dumb but rather an imposter claiming to be an electrician. If he does something so foolish with you aware of it, I can only imagine what he is doing that customers never see.


----------



## Neosastan (Aug 13, 2013)

You didn't have an electrician....you had a hack


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

He was trying to save me money guys...


----------



## AfterShockews (Apr 13, 2015)

Solidify said:


> He was trying to save me money guys...


He did not charge you to rig the light fixture?


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

It's complicated because he's my friend that also happens to be an electrician. So when ai call him over for one thing, I always end up showing him other small things things that need to be tended to as well and we fix them together while I give him a hand. Then I just give him like 40$ or if he's been over for 4+ hours I'll give him 100$ and he's OK with that because he knows he hasn't been working very hard.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

We understand that
But it is still dangerous
And a good way to lose
Your electrical licence ?


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

So if I understand what others are saying:

Cutting corners is bad, but it's worse if the suggestion is deliberately coming from a licensed electrician that knows he shouldn't be doing that?


----------



## AfterShockews (Apr 13, 2015)

Considering you can buy a cheap jelly jar fixture for under $10.00 at HD, your handy man was not doing you any favors.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Solidify said:


> A while back, my electrician saved me money my folding a piece of aluminium foil and placing it under the light bulb (in the socket) for my front porch light.
> 
> When he was dojng so, he told me that the "spring" for the socket that makes contact with the bottom of the bulb wasn't making contact so he was using the foil to bridge the gap. He also added that I shouldn't do this myself because if the foil touches around the socket at the same time as the base, it can be dangerous. When I asked how I'd change the lightbulb when it dies, he chuckled and said "Call me."
> 
> ...


simple turn off the power and take a screw driver and bend the piece in the bottom up and it will work, i done this and it work's , also change out the socket your self , i sure wouldn't go for tinfoil at all , if he call's him self a electrician that may be what he call's himself , but i would use other words


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

He tried to lift the spring up with the screwdriver but it wouldnt come up enough to make contact, that's why he did it with the foil after.

And a jelly jar won't work for me because I need a fixture that's for a newel post:


----------



## AfterShockews (Apr 13, 2015)

Solidify said:


> He tried to lift the spring up with the screwdriver but it wouldnt come up enough to make contact, that's why he did it with the foil after.
> 
> And a jelly jar won't work for me because I need a fixture that's for a newel post:
> 
> View attachment 140202


I see now. Replace the socket.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

What arr those fixtures called, I wanna shop around for a new one because 4/6 of those glass panels are missing/broken?


----------



## AfterShockews (Apr 13, 2015)

Solidify said:


> What arr those fixtures called, I wanna shop around for a new one because 4/6 of those glass panels are missing/broken?












http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-Bay-1-Light-Outdoor-Black-Post-Lamp-HB7026P-05/100000260?N=5yc1vZc7qj
$25.00 at HD


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm in Canada and can't find a post light around that price at HD Canada.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

The one you linked me is 35$ at HD Canada, not to mention out of stock. I think I'll just get this one and paint it with some leftover black antirust paint I have from paiting the railings:

http://m.homedepot.ca/product/ProductDetails.aspx?productid=850256&lang=EN

Any objections?


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Go for it.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Done. Should have just bought a new one a long time ago instead of trying to fiddle with it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Solidify said:


> So if I understand what others are saying:
> 
> Cutting corners is bad, but it's worse if the suggestion is deliberately coming from a licensed electrician that knows he shouldn't be doing that?


It is worse in some ways, the same way it's worse if an adult punches you than if a child does. The adult should know better. Although ignorance is worse than knowledge, knowledge of right makes the doing of wrong worse, because it means there was an active choice or the choice was accessible to make the right decision.

Here, from what you're saying the guy's over all the time, maybe it's not quite as bad as we thought, but it's still really bad. Someone could have been injured changing the light--worse, it's outside, so a *stranger* could have been injured playing with the light. You and your electrician friend could both have been sued, he could have lost his license, you've got a lot of potential problems. 

I understand his wanting to help you even though you didn't have the right fixture with you at the time, but he should have just left it alone until one of you picked up a replacement. Risk management is important.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Tom, you make a very good point. Everyone that knows me knows that I'm fairly meticulous and always try to do things the way they're supposed to be done. But sometimes, as I'm sure you've seen, the possibilty of saving money causes people to take shortcuts. 

I give you my word that I will try to do things properly and safely from this point on, especially with electricity.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I admit to being an unlicensed hack but even I would never put foil in a socket. In the future you may want to restrict this guy to just being a friend.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, I won't be calling him anymore.


----------

